
I built a $18,000/month content writing productized service - vinrob92
https://productizedstartups.com/growing-an-18000-month-content-productized-service/
======
bszupnick
Link to the product being spoken about:
[https://www.scribly.io/](https://www.scribly.io/)

------
oyebenny
Only 20 clients? Does that seem low to anybody else?

~~~
vinrob92
Her packages are between $500 to $3500/month so she got to that MRR only with
a handful of customers.

------
ianai
I’m missing something. Are they selling blog posts? What’s the content source?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Yeah, like, I know "productized content marketing service" must mean something
to someone, but every time I try to parse it, it just seems like a buzzword
Ouroboros, endlessly devouring its own tail.

~~~
ianai
That’s exactly what I experienced trying to figure it out!

------
gowld
[deleted]

~~~
vinrob92
I reached out individually to every single productized service entrepreneur
featured in those interviews and made sure they go in-depth with their
answers. Not sure how that qualifies as webspam?

~~~
Scoundreller
I think GP meant the product itself is a webspam factory, not your interview.

Since we don’t see the actual product, we don’t know if it’s worthwhile or
low-value filler content.

